# Having a problem with Gnats!!



## kittenicole1313 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have had my bunny, Caddy for 3 years and for the past year (after we moved to a new apt) I have had gnats in his cage. I cannot for the life of me get rid of them and I don't know what to do. I have done everything; vinegar, fly strips, changing more freq, i even tried cedar shavings from my aspen that I usually use to try to repel them. I am out of ideas!! Please help!!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 10, 2010)

A friend of mine used this product (link below) and it worked well for her gnat problem.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00061MSR6/ref=asc_df_B00061MSR61054703?smid=A1AYWWC8N3I2JD&tag=yahoo-pet-mp-20&linkCode=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B00061MSR6


----------



## kittenicole1313 (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it safe for indoor use around his cage? Someone wrote as a comment on Amazon to not be in the room with it for more than 4 hours...is that safe for him?


----------



## pamnock (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are the product specs



http://www.bug-guy.com/insect_guard_label.htm


----------



## edwinf8936 (Mar 10, 2010)

You sure they are not drain flies? They look a lot like gnats.

ed


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Mar 11, 2010)

Cedar, being a softwood, contains toxic phenols.. I would discontinue using it, especially if it isn't deterring the gnats. It isn't very effective at absorbsion either.

I know this works for fruit flies so maybe it is worth a try...
Put a bit of apple cider vinegar in a cup with a few drops of dish soap. Cover the top with cellophane, rubber band it around the edge and poke a few holes at the top. The apple cider vinegar smells like tasty rotting fruit and attracts the flies, they climb through the holes in the cellophane and can't get back out through them. When they try to land they fall in because the dish soap breaks the surface tension of the water. Ta da!


----------



## kittenicole1313 (Mar 12, 2010)

I've done the apple cider thing and it only caught like 2 of them. I am guessing that they are gnats, because they look like them. They are mainly around his cage...everywhere else in the house too. They were almost gone and then BOOM there were like 50 of them!! Like I said we have had them since we moved into this place a year ago and they are beyond annoying and extremely embarrassing when company comes over. I may try that pest product as long as it is not harmful to him.


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 12, 2010)

In the summer time I put clear plastic fly trap strips on the windows in the bunny room. They work great as they attract any flying bugs but there is no chemical to worry about around the animals.

I can't remember the name off hand but I buy them at Walmart. I think there are three or four strips in a pack for $2 or $3


----------

